# virtual office in Dubai



## ArabianNights (Jul 23, 2011)

I have read some reports that anyone setting up a virtual presence in Dubai is carrying out an illegal practice. Companies such as Sentential Business Setup in Dubai, Serviced Offices in Dubai, Virtual Office UAE used to offer this service and now I have noticed that they have taken it off their website. Is it illegal to have a virtual office, which includes a Dubai mailing address and telephone answering service in your company's name? Anyone used Sentinel before and what do you think of their service?

Thanks


----------



## ArabianNights (Jul 23, 2011)

Come on, people, someone MUST know!


----------



## tornado009 (Sep 6, 2011)

yea my friend its true, if u will take trade license and u dont like to have office so u can use that to work as freelancer , but for LLC not allowed , and its ok for feezone like JLT,RAK free zome it cost around 13K for virtual office , hope this details it will help ,, thx


----------



## ArabianNights (Jul 23, 2011)

tornado009 said:


> yea my friend its true, if u will take trade license and u dont like to have office so u can use that to work as freelancer , but for LLC not allowed , and its ok for feezone like JLT,RAK free zome it cost around 13K for virtual office , hope this details it will help ,, thx


Ohhhh, Shukran, shukran 3alayk ya tornado lol .... appreciate the info!


----------



## tornado009 (Sep 6, 2011)

ya hala o gala


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Posts have to be in english or they will get deleted by mods.


----------



## tornado009 (Sep 6, 2011)

ok sorry for that , i'm just telling him u are welcome ,,,


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

I pretty much understood what you wrote, but the mods cant understand all the languages and so... everyone has to post in english. Just wanted to warn you before the mods slapped your hand. :tongue1:


----------



## tornado009 (Sep 6, 2011)

Thank u alot


----------



## ArabianNights (Jul 23, 2011)

lol sorry, i just said thank you :/


----------



## Centennial (May 9, 2012)

A sincere thanks for this virtual office information. I need this information a lot. It seems to be quite better. Thank you so much


----------

